
In Praise of Rust's Structopt for Command Line Parsing - mmorearty
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2017/11/in-praise-of-rusts-structopt-for.html
======
mmorearty
What caught my attention about this post, and the reason I'm sharing it on HN,
is that even though Rust's original selling point was its "ownership" feature,
I'm starting to get the feeling that there are other things about the language
and its that are driving its success.

In this case, it sounds like the killer feature is easy, powerful reflection.
People also seem to really like Cargo. The standard library seems to be very
nice. And the language's speed is excellent (ripgrep is written in Rust).

~~~
steveklabnik
We had a community discussion on this topic a year ago:
[https://brson.github.io/fireflowers/](https://brson.github.io/fireflowers/)

~~~
mmorearty
Very interesting, thanks for posting that!

